
Google and Binomial Open Source Basis Universal Texture Format - markdog12
https://www.khronos.org/blog/google-and-binomial-contribute-basis-universal-texture-format-to-khronos-gltf-3d-transmission-open-standard
======
markdog12
Three.js supported already added:
[https://github.com/mrdoob/three.js/pull/16522](https://github.com/mrdoob/three.js/pull/16522)

